# Puppy Teeth



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry about starting a new thread but I couldn't find the link on puppy teeth--I'm sure there must be one. 

Our 8 month old Bella still has her incisors--both are right next to the adult teeth. She has already been spayed so dealing with the extraction at that time is out. She's eating her kibbles without any problem and chews on her beef sticks, but sometimes she'll scratch her mouth.

My question is: can the vet remove those two teeth with a local anesthetic? We don't want to put her under again. 

And, we use Oxyfresh for her teeth. It's a liquid that goes into the water and was recommended by our vet. What's the opinion of the group concerning Oxyfresh? 
(Doesn't this email form have a "spell check"? I can't see any--here goes another lesson in humility!)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha! I've looked for the spell check option a few times too. Oh well.

I haven't heard anything negative about Oxyfresh.

Only your vet will be able to tell if Bella will need anesthesia to have the teeth removed. If she is pawing at her face, I'd suspect they are bothering her. Now, whether that be due to crowding or pain, I don't know. You don't want to wait any longer though, because she is still growing and having both sets of canines. This can mess up her jaw alignment if it hasn't already.

I'm hoping you meant that she has her canines, not her incisors. The incisors should fall out pretty easily. They are small and tiny. Canines do seem to cause some trouble in some Havs.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I thought they were called incisors--they are the pointed, long teeth. Some of her other teeth are crooked, too. I'm glad we're not going to show her. Our vet is very careful about anesthetic and the price tag shows that. We paid $750 to have her spayed--that was more than we paid for our second child!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

It sounds like the canines...and yes, you should get her to the vet for an evaluation. 
I've not tried the OxyFresh.....but I'm thinking I should. Izzy's only 16 months and I am seeing tarter on her teeth. She fights the brush......does it work????


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*$750 to spay a dog that is really high!!!!!!!! *Do have someone check out the teeth as soon as possible. My vet put Smarty down with a very light anesthesia to remove 4 teeth, it took the vet less than 5 minutes. I was there and did her nails while waiting for her to wake up. My bill for the teeth was around $90 with all the blood work. Good luck.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Here you go, Nancy. 









The incisors are the six small teeth on the top and six small ones on the bottom. (Your dog may have fewer than six.) The canines are the four long ones (two on top, and two on the bottom).


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I know it cost about $170 to have two of MeMe's canines pulled. Thanks for the photo Kimberly.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tooth chart. It is the canines and one incisor came in at a 90 degree angle. 
We found our vet in doing a search for a vet who checks titer levels before giving yearly shots. This was the closest vet to us. He's on the Martha Stewart show, we found out much later, and has so many contacts from her show that they don't answer their phone. We have to leave a voice mail and hope they get back to us. They seem very good except for that.

After writing all these things, it sounds like we have a freak for a dog and a pompos holistic vet! You wouldn't know there was a problem with Bella's teeth unless you looked--the vet is another matter.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

There must be a vet in your area that will answer their phone, what would happen if you had an emergency.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

nancyf said:


> (Doesn't this email form have a "spell check"? I can't see any--here goes another lesson in humility!)





Havtahava said:


> Ha ha ha! I've looked for the spell check option a few times too. Oh well.


Just to answer this question, I have found that if a word is mis-spelled, just right click on the mis-spelled word and at the top it will give you suggestions of what you may be trying to spell Hope this helps alleace: as this is the only method of spell check that I have found.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Right click where, Heather? I think you have a feature that I don't.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Maybe I'm missing something but if I misspell a word, it gets underlined. Then using my mouse, which has two buttons, like Heather said, click the right mouse button and yes, all the possible better spellings come right up. Guess I have no excuses for misspellings.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That must be a browser option. I don't see it.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> That must be a browser option. I don't see it.


Kimberly,
What browser are you using? I wouldn't think that it would matter, but I am using Firefox.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Just have to chime in here, as my sister in-law brought her six year old yorkie to my vet today (she and her dog and my little brother are soon to be stationed in Japan) for her yearly tooth cleaning. 

Well, she ended up coming home with SIX TEETH. Her teeth were rotted so badly they literally picked them out of their gums.

My sister in-law feels awful. She has used the Oxyclean, or Oxyfresh, whatever that stuff is called again in her water for the last three years or so. She feels sooo badly she didn't brush Jessie's (yorkie) teeth. 

This was a big eye opener for me today, that I have to keep up with brushing Posh's teeth. She doesn't like having her teeth brushed, but she knows when I'm done she'll get a treat.

Good luck! And yes, now Jessie looks a bit like those Chinese Crested dogs with no teeth that win those ugliest dogs contests. She has nothing to keep her tongue in.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> That must be a browser option. I don't see it.


Kimberly, Firefox automatically spell checks for you as you type. Misspelled words get underlined in red. I see that's what Heather uses too.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

We're scheduled to have Bella's 4 baby canines removed this Thursday but I have a question about an incisor. One incisor on top has grown in at a 90 degree angle. Our first thought was to have that removed also. Could removing this cause her problems that we're not aware of? We don't want to complicate the problem.

By the way, the estimate to have this done by our vet is $170-340. I'm sure we'll get the $340 number since she has so many teeth to remove. So many big numbers for such a little puppy!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Nancy, do you trust your vet? He/she should be able to tell you if it will give Bella trouble later. In my mind, a crooked tooth shouldn't pose a problem (assuming you mean it is just turned and not coming straight out the front of her jaw at a 90-degree angle). Crooked or crowded teeth aren't a big deal, but duplicate teeth (double canines) or a second row of teeth can really mess up the jaw alignment.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

The tooth is poking straight out. She will be 9 months old in a week so I'm not sure how many more changes will take place in her jaw/mouth.

I do trust our vet--that's why we drive so far and spend so much--but I can never have too much information. It's like a physician who learns that certain symptoms equal this particular problem--but not always. I've fallen into that "not always" category enough to know simple things aren't always simple.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh! Straight out doesn't sound good for a couple of other reasons - puncturing her lip would be my main concern.

I hear you on gleaning info. It makes it better for you to be able to trust the recommendations of your vet as well.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I have tried Oxyfresh(come on my dogs aren't going to tell me how it works) and it kind of leaves a layer on the teeth that you place it on. i didn't feel like it coated the other teeth i didn't put it on however. Just my prospective.

I also need to buckle down on cleaning my girl's teeth not just putting the petzlife on at night!

Amanda


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I wanted to complete this thread that I began by giving an up date of Bella's teeth. She had three canines pulled two days ago (the fourth one fell out on it's own before we got to the vet). Three hours after the procedure she was eating her kibbles without any problems. She's not pawing her mouth any longer and she's definetely happier. This was worth the expense and time involved.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Nancyf - that's great news about Bella. It's so important to take care of the puppy teeth issues right away.

Amanda - you mean Petzlife just isn't enough? My Pom is so nasty just doing that I can't imagine I'd have any fingertips left if I really tried to brush them much too! LOL


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Good news about Bella. I'm glad she's feeling better. I'm really bad about brushing Gryff's teeth because I enjoy having 10 fingers. I think I'll brush his teeth now.

I haven't used the Oxyfresh toothpaste, but I do add Oxyfresh to his water for his breath and it works really well.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

My vet gave us orovet to coat their teeth in between brushings and also this mouth wash stuff which I just put on a cotton ball and rub on their teeth. It helps break up the plaque. I did it two days and I was able to scrape off the yellow plaque on Carmen's canines which she has had since we rescued her last April. The stuff is called Dentahex. It is minty.


----------

